# Hiya! Celeste & Meteor Shower & Saharah tonight 💫



## fleaster (May 20, 2020)

Opening up my island to those who wanted to get some wishes and my stores are open for another hour and a half. She is trapped by my airport.
Tips not necessary, but here is my WL and catalog HERE

*Just post your IGN and Island name and will PM* 


Saharah
LRG - Blue Dotted
MED - Simple Black Mat
SM - Red design Kitchen mat
Flooring - Lobby flooring
Wallpaper - Misty Garden Wallpaper


----------



## Arckaniel (May 20, 2020)

Taiyou from Crescentia


----------



## Jeyjin (May 20, 2020)

I’d like to come to your island please. My name is Jenni, island is Fleurivil


----------



## fleaster (May 20, 2020)

Sure, can invite up to 3 at a time. I am the white lamb.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2020)

Shawn from Winterwood, would love to come.


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 20, 2020)

I would love to come ♡ 
Noura from Elfhame


----------



## Sosisa (May 20, 2020)

Hi id love to come!
Sosisa from Sausagland


----------



## Queen Greene (May 20, 2020)

I would love to come too, please! Eve from Petalswamp


----------



## fleaster (May 20, 2020)

You three will be next group  Letting everyone stay for a little, so please be patient. Thank you for the interest!


----------



## Xdee (May 20, 2020)

Hi can I pls stop by ? I can craft you a peach chair
xdee from charms


----------



## fleaster (May 20, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi can I pls stop by ? I can craft you a peach chair
> xdee from charms


Sure thing, will you when it is your turn!


----------



## chocosongee (May 21, 2020)

IGN: Claire
Island name: Toby
I can get you a coffee grinder!


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Sorry, Ables is closed :'(

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



chocosongee said:


> IGN: Claire
> Island name: Toby
> I can get you a coffee grinder!


Sounds good, just a few in queue. Will get to you soon!


----------



## aericell (May 21, 2020)

I’d love to come by when you have space! Joanne from Elyxion


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Please leave through airport! It resets Celeste's location, have to wrangle her again :/


----------



## USN Peter (May 21, 2020)

Pete from Quasar, I would love to visit!


----------



## purple_vixen (May 21, 2020)

Please may I come? Vix from Ostara.

I can bring a black effects rack, and if you want to visit my island at a later stage, I have a lot of your wishlist stuff to catalogue. It might take a little while to get all that together, though.


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Next up: 
*Queen Greene
Xdee
chocosongee*

Just waiting to get Celeste back.


----------



## Muddy (May 21, 2020)

I’d like to come please.

kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

fleaster said:


> Next up:
> *Queen Greene
> Xdee
> chocosongee*
> ...


Hii thank you for hosting. If you can go ahead and pass my turn to the next person   I am no longer available to come by


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Okay! Sending codes, found out Saharah is here too, both are trapped



	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Xdee said:


> Hii thank you for hosting. If you can go ahead and pass my turn to the next person   I am no longer available to come by


Sorry to hear that! Have a good night


----------



## pjmoon (May 21, 2020)

hello! emma from lavender


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Still open, slowly sending everyone codes


----------



## dino (May 21, 2020)

thank you for doing this! i'm di from pachira and would love to come by. can bring a fortune telling set as tip :')


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

dino said:


> thank you for doing this! i'm di from pachira and would love to come by. can bring a fortune telling set as tip :')


Of course! You are next as soon as someone leaves


----------



## Edgar Allan Mo (May 21, 2020)

Heya Mo' from Greendale. I have an apple chair and a steamer-basket set


----------



## pjmoon (May 21, 2020)

as a tip i can bring u an apple chair and a flashy flower sign ^^


----------



## joattacks (May 21, 2020)

HI! I would love to come by if you're still open? Joce from Nimbus! :3


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Girls are loose again, give me a moment


----------



## mayortiffany (May 21, 2020)

Hi! Tiffany from Treehut. If there is still space on your island, I'd love to come over!


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

About to grab the girls again, thanks for your patience guys


----------



## seeds (May 21, 2020)

if you're still open i'd love to swing by for the meteor shower !
im bunny from puroland !! <33


----------



## Lillin.reyes12 (May 21, 2020)

I’d love to come if you’re still open! I’m lily from corona


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Sending codes again

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

Next in Queue:
*Edgar Allan Mo
joattacks
mayortiffany
seeds
Lillin.reyes12*

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

Locking thread so everyone has a chance!

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

Queue updated


----------



## fleaster (May 21, 2020)

Big boom, PM me if you need a  new code. Have one last guest to get in


----------

